# Happy Anniversary



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just thought I'd let everyone know the DW and I are celebrating our 35th wedding anniversary today!









Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congradulations









John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

* WOW 35 years that's Wonderful!!  * 







Tami


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Linda


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Happy Anniversary Mark. Hope you have many more.

Scott


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy Anniveersary!!!! Wow--35 years--that deserves a huge. . . .

_*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!*_

Brenda


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the Anniversary!!

...ya taking her somewhere special in the Outback?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> ya taking her somewhere special in the Outback?


In 25 degree weather with freezing rain? I think not!

But I might take her somewhere special "out back."









That is, if she doesn't "back out".

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > ya taking her somewhere special in the Outback?
> 
> 
> In 25 degree weather with freezing rain? I think not!
> ...


After 35 years...I doubt she'll "back out" now. Have a GREAT day!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Actually, it's more than 35 years.









We've been married for 35......started dating when I was 15 and she was 14. Dated on and off ( mostly on) for the next 5 years, then married her. Married at 20 and 18.

Best decision I ever made.

Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Happy 35th Anniversary, Mr. & Mrs. Mark!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, my friend!!!

Here's to (at least) 35 more!!!!


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Happy Anniversary!! Wishing you many more great years together. Esther and just celebrated our 35th last Nov 25th.


----------



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Just thought I'd let everyone know the DW and I are celebrating our 35th wedding anniversary today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!!!























Karen and Kynn


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Congradulations----


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Mark and DW on your 35th Wedding Anniversary
Hope you both have many more wonderful years together

Don & Peg


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Now that's a milestone to celebrate!!! Happy anniversary









Mike


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Happy 35th Anniversary to Mark and DW! 









May you both have many more wonderful years together


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Happy Anniversary!!!!

It is great to hear people making it to 35 years!!!

I hope you have 35 more!!!

Gary


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Happy Anniversary.

The day isn't over yet. Enjoy!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Mark,

Congratulations! You and your wife must be proud and I hope your children are as well.

Such an outstanding accomplishment in this day and age. My mom and dad had made it to 53 years before my dad passed away and I hope you and your wife can better that.

Mike C


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

CONGRATS


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

35 years - Congrats - That is truely something to by proud of.

Congrats to both of you.

Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks for the good wishes, Everyone!

I'm counting on 35 more, too!

Mark


----------



## 496silverado (Sep 28, 2006)

Congradulations!









That's really something these days.

Here's to another 35!!!!









Russ


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats !!!!!!!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Just thought I'd let everyone know the DW and I are celebrating our 35th wedding anniversary today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


35 Years is quite an accomplishment and a darn good start...

Reverie


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations to you and your wife, Mark!! That's a sweet story to have dated so long and then been married for 35 years!!







Sorry I didn't see this until today. Hope you had a great celebration.........35 years is definitely something to celebrate!!




























Takes the right two people willing to give and take and love unconditionally!!








Darlene


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That's great news Mark. Congratulations on your anniversary.

It's such an accomplishment to make it 35 years with the same woman. They do seem to change every few years so it's almost like getting new ones along the way.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> They do seem to change every few years so it's almost like getting new ones along the way.


For real? Maybe a new one will come home from work today!









Just kidding, of course.

Mark


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow - 35 years! Congratulations, you two!


----------

